

Ask HN: Open source distributed transaction coordinators (ala MSDTC)? - curiousDog

I&#x27;m looking for a Transaction monitor that carries out 2PC or 3PC and conforms to XA standards. Would appreciate any pointers.
======
mindcrime
[http://jotm.ow2.org/xwiki/bin/view/Main/WebHome](http://jotm.ow2.org/xwiki/bin/view/Main/WebHome)

[http://narayana.jboss.org/](http://narayana.jboss.org/)

